# JFL Foid talks about Looksmaxxing



## Pretty (Nov 12, 2022)

JFL


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 12, 2022)

First post, I just broke this thread’s hymen.

Anyone else who posts after me is getting my sloppy seconds, my leftovers.

Its over, you might as well just go post on reddit and talk about how much of a "man" you are for replying on a thread that I pumped and dumped. Have fun with my scraps, cucks.


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 12, 2022)

_jfl she used @ChadpreetMaxxer's posts eviscerating ethnics _


----------



## Manchild (Nov 12, 2022)

voice and accent halo


----------



## to be human (Nov 12, 2022)

*@thecel YOUR FACE IS ON THE THUMBNAIL OF A VIDEO RACKING UP TENS OR EVEN HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF VIEWS, YOU MIRIN? *


----------



## Polar (Nov 12, 2022)

bitch looks like hamza morphed into a chick jfl


----------



## Pretty (Nov 12, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> _jfl she used @ChadpreetMaxxer's posts eviscerating ethnics _


timestap?


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 12, 2022)

Pretty said:


> timestap?


_17:38 lmaooo 

Unironically_


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Nov 12, 2022)

jfl at this shit


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 12, 2022)

Shit i shouldvd been spamming anti black girl threads. I wouldve blown up


----------



## Psychophilly (Nov 12, 2022)

to be human said:


> *@thecel YOUR FACE IS ON THE THUMBNAIL OF A VIDEO RACKING UP TENS OR EVEN HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF VIEWS, YOU MIRIN? *


been there, on a 700k view video. not my face but my post lol


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 12, 2022)

Cidre enjoyer said:


> View attachment 1947627
> jfl at this shit


Based im ashkenazi jew 

@Octillionaire bhai we winnin


----------



## Pretty (Nov 12, 2022)

Psychophilly said:


> been there, on a 700k view video. not my face but my post lol


link


----------



## Matthias8272 (Nov 12, 2022)

Always ethnic women that end up here


----------



## Pretty (Nov 12, 2022)

WHAT HOW DID SHE KNOW THIS JFL


----------



## Octillionaire (Nov 12, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> Based im ashkenazi jew
> 
> @Octillionaire bhai we winnin


I don’t really consider myself Jewish tbh. (My mom isn’t) but yeah water tbh, Jews took over long ago


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 12, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


> Always ethnic women that end up here


And shes a strong 3


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 12, 2022)

Pretty said:


> View attachment 1947631
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT HOW DID SHE KNOW THIS JFL


@Blackgymmax is right its always these ugly lipstick alley types that lurk here

Yet to see even 1 exception to the rule


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 12, 2022)

Pretty said:


> View attachment 1947631
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT HOW DID SHE KNOW THIS JFL


Her face is so fucked wtf


----------



## Pretty (Nov 12, 2022)

@8PSLcel she saw your posts JFL]


----------



## Yliaster (Nov 12, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


> Always ethnic women that end up here



cuz white women are too busy being the most desireable


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Nov 12, 2022)

jfl @17.14 when she includes my rant about being deathnic


----------



## Pretty (Nov 12, 2022)

hamburger said:


> jfl @17.14 when she includes my rant about being deathnic


Just seen it JFL


----------



## heightface (Nov 12, 2022)

These idiots always makes it about these teenagers on these forums. Not a single person here above 20 years old and these idiots make it seem like it’s a big community.


----------



## Pretty (Nov 12, 2022)

I MADE IT IM IN THE VIDEO


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Nov 12, 2022)

Pretty said:


> Just seen it JFL
> 
> View attachment 1947639


brutal grammatical error i made at the end as well
only to be showcased on a channel with 100k+ subscribers


----------



## heightface (Nov 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Shit i shouldvd been spamming anti black girl threads. I wouldve blown up


Let’s do it


----------



## BoneDensity (Nov 12, 2022)

The missing link phenotype


----------



## skorp (Nov 12, 2022)

this is too funny bro

npcs in comments are cagefueal


----------



## Pretty (Nov 12, 2022)

Whose this?


----------



## skorp (Nov 12, 2022)

why this bitch look indian and black at the same time jfl


----------



## skorp (Nov 12, 2022)

she has 124k subs this forum is going mainstream its over


----------



## heightface (Nov 12, 2022)

Yliaster said:


> cuz white women are too busy being the most desireable


Absolutely true, it’s these freak looking weirdos who want to make videos and documentaries and articles and tweets and TikTok’s about lookism and looksmaxxing. Always. White aryan chad or Stacy has never even spent a second making a documentary on us


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 12, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> The missing link phenotype
> 
> View attachment 1947646


I can only how many white htns begged for her stinky gorilla beef flaps


----------



## thecel (Nov 12, 2022)

to be human said:


> *@thecel YOUR FACE IS ON THE THUMBNAIL OF A VIDEO RACKING UP TENS OR EVEN HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF VIEWS, YOU MIRIN? *



fuck


----------



## BoneDensity (Nov 12, 2022)

skorp said:


> she has 124k subs this forum is going mainstream its over


That's like nothing these days bruh


----------



## Anstrum95 (Nov 12, 2022)

*@whopostedthis?




*


----------



## Reez6493 (Nov 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Reez6493 (Nov 12, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> *@whopostedthis?
> 
> View attachment 1947658
> *


that was me hehe

everyone like my comment pls


----------



## New Poster (Nov 12, 2022)

There's this whole wing of youtube now that's basically agreeing with all the premises of the blackpill, but inexplicably denying its conclusions. Her channel is basically saying "Yeah, looks are all that matters and dating is getting harder, but don't worry about your looks or aging." If you're going to disagree with the blackpill (which I do in some ways), you actually have to challenge the premises. You can't just say looks are super important but don't sweat it. If they're this important, then, yes, you should worry about it.


----------



## Xangsane (Nov 12, 2022)

@thecel


----------



## skorp (Nov 12, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> That's like nothing these days bruh


She average 300k views per video that's huge


----------



## Zylk (Nov 12, 2022)

@CLO1 @Verse @LooksOverAll @AlexanderTheGreat11 @Umbra @MoggerGaston @AllesScheiße @hamburger @Mr.Proper @ChadpreetMaxxer @deepweb1298 @8PSLcel


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Nov 12, 2022)

Pretty said:


> View attachment 1947620
> 
> 
> JFL



Over for her infra-orbital rims.


----------



## BoneDensity (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Nov 12, 2022)

HOLY SHIT THIS FORUM HAS ENTERED ITS NEXT PHASE, BRACE YOURSELF BUDDY BOYOS THE NORMIE FAGS ARE GOING TO INVADE


----------



## Pretty (Nov 12, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> View attachment 1947684


I watched that video 

In the video she says shes not into black guys and is mostly attracted to white guys but nothing has worked out


----------



## Umbra (Nov 12, 2022)

Zylk said:


> View attachment 1947666
> View attachment 1947667
> View attachment 1947668
> View attachment 1947669
> ...


Jfl didn't expect my joke thread to appear in any youtube video


----------



## Zylk (Nov 12, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> View attachment 1947684


Chad has been rejecting me for years.

That's life.

Chad rejects Becky too. I'm waiting for Chad


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 12, 2022)

thecel said:


> fuck


bro change your pb you fakecel


----------



## MoggerGaston (Nov 12, 2022)

New Poster said:


> There's this whole wing of youtube now that's basically agreeing with all the premises of the blackpill, but inexplicably denying its conclusions. Her channel is basically saying "Yeah, looks are all that matters and dating is getting harder, but don't worry about your looks or aging." If you're going to disagree with the blackpill (which I do in some ways), you actually have to challenge the premises. You can't just say looks are super important but don't sweat it. If they're this important, then, yes, you should worry about it.


This. I don't really see the point of this video.

Blackpill = Looks are the most important for life quality. Especially men tend to under-invest in their looks which can have catastrophic outcomes. (Inceldom)

Looksmaxxing for women has been the norm since ages and it has elevated their (social) priviliges to godess-tier levels in modern soyciety.


Also lol @ my tranny version being featured.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 12, 2022)

blablabla


----------



## BoneDensity (Nov 12, 2022)

Instead of making stupid videos she should be thanking God everyday that she was born in a gynocentric , white majority western country. I'd like to see how she'd fare in an African shithole as one of Bobo the Warlord's numerous sex slaves.


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 12, 2022)

also I didnt make it it seems jfl even on some obscure video i get cucked life in 2022? Its a scam

What race is this abomination foid btw


----------



## AllesScheiße (Nov 12, 2022)

Zylk said:


> View attachment 1947666
> View attachment 1947667
> View attachment 1947668
> View attachment 1947669
> ...


Dumb bitch should have picked one of my spicier comments


----------



## thereallegend (Nov 12, 2022)

heightface said:


> Absolutely true, it’s these freak looking weirdos who want to make videos and documentaries and articles and tweets and TikTok’s about lookism and looksmaxxing. Always. White aryan chad or Stacy has never even spent a second making a documentary on us


Hasan Piker


----------



## Umbra (Nov 12, 2022)

Zylk said:


> View attachment 1947666
> View attachment 1947667
> View attachment 1947668
> View attachment 1947669
> ...


At least she isn't screaming bloody murder and she is chill, my thread on trans was a joke and didn't say only ethnics will ascend with it as she said. I was referring to low t looking people regardless of race 

What got me boiling is when she mentioned jews and that shit, i use it mostly ironically but i fuckin hate when people don't see how bad and big their influence is. Not to mention also defending them like some do


----------



## nigerianmanlet (Nov 12, 2022)

NOOO FUCKING WAYYY AHAH this is looksmax history I’m literaly crying layghijng


----------



## Zylk (Nov 12, 2022)

The worst of all is that it makes an IOI to a user, brutal




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## nigerianmanlet (Nov 12, 2022)

this forum was dead as fuck 2 weeks ago now it’s so fucking entertaining every post is a banger


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Nov 12, 2022)

She said she's planning on making an entire video solely on ethnic-cels
@Blackgymmax brace yourself, youre going to be featured every other 30 seconds jfl


----------



## BoneDensity (Nov 12, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Hasan Piker


And the nigga made millions grfting ugly losers


----------



## NeedToSucceed (Nov 12, 2022)

WTF is her phenotype?

the most despicable combination of street sweeping dravidian and bantu negroid

utterly repulsive creature is trying to make normies invade the forum


----------



## ChadpreetMaxxer (Nov 12, 2022)

Of course its a black woman who discovers blackpill lulz


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 12, 2022)

caged


----------



## NeedToSucceed (Nov 12, 2022)

mods u guys should private the forum for a bit tbh shes popular


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 12, 2022)

NeedToSucceed said:


> mods u guys should private the forum for a bit tbh shes popular


they want the money


----------



## rand anon (Nov 12, 2022)

Umbra said:


> At least she isn't screaming bloody murder and she is chill, my thread on trans was a joke and didn't say only ethnics will ascend with it as she said. I was referring to low t looking people regardless of race


that’s the problem with these types of videos, or rather the people who make them. They’d never understand our humor/sarcasm and take everything literally


----------



## nigerianmanlet (Nov 12, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> View attachment 1947705
> 
> caged


she’s actually a fucking femcel HOLYYYYY



FUCKKK


----------



## heightface (Nov 12, 2022)

hamburger said:


> She said she's planning on making an entire video solely on ethnic-cels
> @Blackgymmax brace yourself, youre going to be featured every other 30 seconds jfl


@Blackgymmax tag me in your new race threads inshallah


----------



## NeedToSucceed (Nov 12, 2022)

nigerianmanlet said:


> she’s actually a fucking femcel HOLYYYYY


no thing as a femcel

she can easily marry a guy on her looks level

but she only thirsts for chad (as all women do) and complains when chad doesn't want to fuck her ugly ass JFL

the jokes literally write themselves


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 12, 2022)

nigerianmanlet said:


> she’s actually a fucking femcel HOLYYYYY
> View attachment 1947707
> 
> 
> FUCKKK


translation: chad wont commit to an indian street cleaner from the slums of mumbai


----------



## heightface (Nov 12, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Hasan Piker


Ethnic


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 12, 2022)

hamburger said:


> She said she's planning on making an entire video solely on ethnic-cels
> @Blackgymmax brace yourself, youre going to be featured every other 30 seconds jfl


I should be, as im the #1 anti black poster on this forum


----------



## mrswag44 (Nov 12, 2022)

skorp said:


> she has 124k subs this forum is going mainstream its over


yeah gonna be interesting


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 12, 2022)

lmaooo i just noticed the thumbnail @thecel


----------



## feelgood (Nov 12, 2022)

MAKE THE FORUM PRIVATE NOW BEFORE ITS FUCKING OVER


----------



## aBetterMii (Nov 12, 2022)

She didnt even cover the cozy emo gf pill, over


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 12, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> View attachment 1947684


She actually is a good youtuber imo.... I was already subscribed to her.... HEY IF UR READING THIS IM UR BIGGEST FAN


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 12, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> She didnt even cover the cozy emo gf pill, over


WHERE IS THE KPOP PILL 💊 😥😥😹😹😹😹


----------



## Nims (Nov 12, 2022)

Caging at the fact one of my low quality surgery takes wasn't included in her video, always left out .




I need to start upping my post count and maybe get in one of these femcels videos.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Nov 12, 2022)

I know this Sid the sloth Box osteotomy candidate ain’t talking shit


----------



## New Poster (Nov 12, 2022)

Not sure why everyone's dunking on her looks. She's fine. I'd be down to hear what her posh voice sounds like in heat.


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 12, 2022)

Pretty said:


> View attachment 1947620
> 
> 
> JFL






@thecel


----------



## Verse (Nov 12, 2022)

Zylk said:


> View attachment 1947666
> View attachment 1947667
> View attachment 1947668
> View attachment 1947669
> ...


link vid


----------



## Nims (Nov 12, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> View attachment 1947741
> @thecel


 Insane PFL tbh.


----------



## New Poster (Nov 12, 2022)

Nims said:


> Insane PFL tbh.


Are you the guy from lookism with the same avi?


----------



## Racky (Nov 12, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> Instead of making stupid videos she should be thanking God everyday that she was born in a gynocentric , white majority western country. I'd like to see how she'd fare in an African shithole as one of Bobo the Warlord's numerous sex slaves.


She was born in South Africa


----------



## BoneDensity (Nov 12, 2022)

Racky said:


> She was born in South Africa


Was a good country until the niggers started chimping out.


----------



## Nims (Nov 12, 2022)

New Poster said:


> Are you the guy from lookism with the same avi?


No, Im just using this avi because I failed NNN. Quite a few members are using this avi atm.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Nov 12, 2022)

it's funny seeing foids criticize looksmaxxing when they spend their entire life doing it.. but somehow men doing it is a bad thing . bitches start wearing makeup and dressing like hoes at 14 to attract prettyboys and young chads.


----------



## New Poster (Nov 12, 2022)

Nims said:


> No, Im just using this avi because I failed NNN. Quite a few members are using this avi atm.


the fuq is NNN?


----------



## CFW432 (Nov 12, 2022)

She's so dumb. She didn't even disagree with anything that the blackpill and looksmaxximg has to say, on the contrary, she accepted it and said it was real, but just like every pathetic sleeping unaware normie, she says not to sweat it? Also if you're reading this, the reason why you're a celibate is because, 1) you're not actually a celibate, you're a lying whore who is just a typical woman being an attention seeker and 2.) You're holding out for a chad to commit with you instead of a guy on you're own level. You're a literal 5/10 and black, I refuse to believe that not a single 5/10 dude has never told his interest to you, and you simply rejected him cause he wasn't physically attractive enough to you. You are not the same as some incel who has never recieved any female interest in his entire life from ANYONE.


----------



## BoneDensity (Nov 12, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> it's funny seeing foids criticize looksmaxxing when they spend their entire life doing it.. but somehow men doing it is a bad thing . bitches start wearing makeup and dressing like hoes at 14 to attract prettyboys and young chads.


It's bad because they don't want men to fraud their genetics..

They don't like beards because it frauds your genetic bone structure.

Who cares what whores say.


----------



## datboijj (Nov 12, 2022)

New Poster said:


> the fuq is NNN?


NO
NUT 
NOVEMBER


----------



## Bezel (Nov 12, 2022)

@ChadpreetMaxxer you're famous bruda

Also this women is a walking contradiction with how much time she must put into her appearance everyday. Women know how important looks are but they gaslight men so they only have access to natural chads. Even looksmaxxed chads are unideal for women (look at @Amnesia hes aspie as fuck, still love you though bro lmao), they are a sign of cheating genetics which is something women don't like. And jfl at this women gaslighting @CLO1 into thinking he is some chad, he's above average but don't tell him he's super attractive or anything.


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Nov 12, 2022)

Watching the video right now

Im hoping my face isnt in this shit. If it is im roping


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Nov 12, 2022)

> 2 doctors famous on looksmax.org
> forgot about eppley


----------



## 8PSLcel (Nov 12, 2022)

Pretty said:


> @8PSLcel she saw your posts JFL]
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947635


Why is this ugly curry making a documentary about looksmax? Why do foids care so much about this community?


----------



## 8PSLcel (Nov 12, 2022)

Zylk said:


> View attachment 1947666
> View attachment 1947667
> View attachment 1947668
> View attachment 1947669
> ...


Bitch has my post on her whore video. Piss off


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Nov 12, 2022)

nigerianmanlet said:


> she’s actually a fucking femcel HOLYYYYY
> View attachment 1947707
> 
> 
> FUCKKK


she's white chad only and we ALL know a white chad would NEVER be seen near here or claim her JFL


----------



## Bezel (Nov 12, 2022)

gymmaxedhorse said:


> she's white chad only and we ALL know a white chad would NEVER be seen near here or claim her JFL


They may fuck her with a bag over her head, unlikely though


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 12, 2022)

New Poster said:


> There's this whole wing of youtube now that's basically agreeing with all the premises of the blackpill, but inexplicably denying its conclusions. Her channel is basically saying "Yeah, looks are all that matters and dating is getting harder, but don't worry about your looks or aging." If you're going to disagree with the blackpill (which I do in some ways), you actually have to challenge the premises. You can't just say looks are super important but don't sweat it. If they're this important, then, yes, you should worry about it.


Just beeee yourself and die alone brah!


gymmaxedhorse said:


> she's white chad only and we ALL know a white chad would NEVER be seen near here or claim her JFL


I wish her fans would ask her to do a tinder experinent since shes lonely and find a date. If a femcel made a yt and showed us how she swiped it would go viral because they keep it under the rug as to how picky they are


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 12, 2022)

hamburger said:


> She said she's planning on making an entire video solely on ethnic-cels
> @Blackgymmax brace yourself, youre going to be featured every other 30 seconds jfl


Jesus Christ WHEN WILL MY BLACK CURRY NIGGER GOOK SPIC ASS BE FEATURED. I need her to do an expose on me to figure out if im Black. I’d still slay this nigger woman ngl


----------



## Bezel (Nov 12, 2022)

nigerianmanlet said:


> she’s actually a fucking femcel HOLYYYYY
> View attachment 1947707
> 
> 
> FUCKKK


this girl is so low iq holy shit bro lmao, if she made an account on tinder rn she would be able to get laid probably today, if not in the hour


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 12, 2022)

ChadpreetMaxxer said:


> Of course its a black woman who discovers blackpill lulz


Ofc, the memes write themselves JFL


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 12, 2022)

Bezel said:


> this girl is so low iq holy shit bro lmao, if she made an account on tinder rn she would be able to get laid probably today, if not in the hour


Like all women when they say “Femcel” they mean “I can’t get a boyfriend” all women no matter how ugly even black women can get sex with chad the problem is getting a man to love and date them and say “You are my GF” this is hard but not impossible compared to a recessed 5’5 currycel who will have to wageslave 9-5 on min wage to go home and get arranged marriage like a cuck. Fuck I hate WHAMEN


----------



## Bezel (Nov 12, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Like all women when they say “Femcel” they mean “I can’t get a boyfriend” all women no matter how ugly even black women can get sex with chad the problem is getting a man to love and date them and say “You are my GF” this is hard but not impossible compared to a recessed 5’5 currycel who will have to wageslave 9-5 on min wage to go home and get arranged marriage like a cuck. Fuck I hate WHAMEN


Literally all the comments on her video about being celibate are women saying how they've faced rejection too. When in reality it is only rejection for a relationship and not sex. Most people here can't even get sex, let alone a relationship proving again how women still have it better in the current sexual market place.


----------



## mogging (Nov 12, 2022)

Pretty said:


> View attachment 1947631
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT HOW DID SHE KNOW THIS JFL


It’s pretty mainstream tbh. You search up any incel lingo and you’d end up here. This site is usually the first thing that people see when they search similar topics. 

Plus someone could have easily told her. Looks like we have a defector on our hands. 🫴🏽


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 12, 2022)

Bezel said:


> Literally all the comments on her video about being celibate are women saying how they've faced rejection too. When in reality it is only rejection for a relationship and not sex. Most people here can't even get sex, let alone a relationship proving again how women still have it better in the current sexual market place.


I agree but women are low IQ troglodytes who have some weird fascination with invading male spaces just look at @Floda the whore. We have all seen it happen even as kids or teens the Card club was fine of happy young men until girls came along and ended up creating divides and then the group split. Women usually are a sign of the beginning of the end for male spaces cos men are simps and will suck lick and cuck themselves for a whiff of pussy esp if Low SMV. 

Women don’t understand this and CANNOT understand this, it’s a concept foreign to them that’s why guys like me and @MoggerGaston gwt called fuckbois despite barely getting a single shag in a year JFL all because women cannot fathom that anybody can struggle to get the same sex and intamacy as them. Women can at least cope with sex, the intimacy from that generates dopamine, but for low SMV men we can’t even get that small release never mind a relationship. 

TLDR: women lack the IQ and caring abilities to put themselves in men’s shoes and alwyas want to play victim. Demonic satanic gender made by the devil, god made women as punishment to mankind


----------



## Bezel (Nov 12, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I agree but women are low IQ troglodytes who have some weird fascination with invading male spaces just look at @Floda the whore.


@Floda was a man bro


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 12, 2022)

Bezel said:


> @Floda was a man bro


And niggaz was simping for he..him

JFL, somebody plz shut down the forum users here have the IQ of microscopic Ameba to fall for such larping. Esp you CUMSKINS who keep falling for this shit, even Indians have enough self restraint to not fall head first into a trap


----------



## NeedToSucceed (Nov 12, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I agree but women are low IQ troglodytes who have some weird fascination with invading male spaces just look at @Floda the whore. We have all seen it happen even as kids or teens the Card club was fine of happy young men until girls came along and ended up creating divides and then the group split. Women usually are a sign of the beginning of the end for male spaces cos men are simps and will suck lick and cuck themselves for a whiff of pussy esp if Low SMV.
> 
> Women don’t understand this and CANNOT understand this, it’s a concept foreign to them that’s why guys like me and @MoggerGaston gwt called fuckbois despite barely getting a single shag in a year JFL all because women cannot fathom that anybody can struggle to get the same sex and intamacy as them. Women can at least cope with sex, the intimacy from that generates dopamine, but for low SMV men we can’t even get that small release never mind a relationship.
> 
> TLDR: women lack the IQ and caring abilities to put themselves in men’s shoes and alwyas want to play victim. Demonic satanic gender made by the devil, god made women as punishment to mankind


thats just how women are, wherever there is a congregation of men, they wander inside looking for sexual validation

they take something as innocent as a gaming club, and turn it into a club where they can amass orbiters so they can feel better about themselves

literally half of the groups/fanbases i've been part of have been ruined by women joining and turning everything into a sexual competition

anime discords, gaming groups, groupchats, even the fucking school math club

I remember my friend group started a discord server for bedwars, it got pretty large (110+ members) because friends invited their friends and so on. Until a few women made their way in, and overnight the whole group just became simp cucks for these women and the whole thing was ruined

shit happens in the gym too, at least 1/3rd of women who go to the gym, just go for male attention. its just their nature bro


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Nov 12, 2022)

Polar said:


> bitch looks like hamza morphed into a chick jfl


not even close


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Nov 12, 2022)

Some of the terms we do use here got some weird and fucked origins though. 
I've never said foid, or PSL on this forum, ever.
Also, BBC isn't derogatory lol. If anything, it's a halo.

Curry is derogatory though 100%


----------



## klip11 (Nov 12, 2022)

Octillionaire said:


> I don’t really consider myself Jewish tbh. (My mom isn’t) but yeah water tbh, Jews took over long ago


Dude, you are the best one here


----------



## klip11 (Nov 12, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Her face is so fucked wtf


Welcome saints!!


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 12, 2022)

NeedToSucceed said:


> thats just how women are, wherever there is a congregation of men, they wander inside looking for sexual validation
> 
> they take something as innocent as a gaming club, and turn it into a club where they can amass orbiters so they can feel better about themselves
> 
> ...


thats why we need to slap those bitches back into the kitchen


----------



## stamaster21 (Nov 13, 2022)

Pretty said:


> View attachment 1947620
> 
> 
> JFL



At 24:30 interesting video, but to say these types of attractive women don't exist is foolish good looking women are real. This notion that these women are just lighting and makeup is false. I live in new york city and you can go down to the bronx new york acount lehman or bronx community college and see women who like this every summer walking around campus or in the streets. Not saying their common but you can easily see them in the top 15 percent. You can find lower teir yovana venturas all over in the bronx new york.

Its always some avg looking or below avg women saying those women are not real, its a fantasy which is major cope. And yes i no problem with men looksmaxing to get a more attractive women, but for this women to say the men are looksmaxing for women who don't exist is cope, its usually a tactic for avg below and avg women to lower the bar in hopes less men looksmax. More men who looksmax means more women having to compete if they want a highly desired partner And that means avg and below avg women are less likely to be as hypergamous and get into commited relationship with a higher level partner who won't go and fuck other women. 

You would think avg and below avg women would want more attractive men, but these women are looking at the long-game, they want beta-providers for themsleves as they age and lose access to chad/tyrone, they want a pool of beta-providers and chad/tyrones. 

i guess yovana ventura is a fake women.


----------



## Moggie (Nov 13, 2022)

cba watching this horseshit did I make it in the vid?


----------



## stamaster21 (Nov 13, 2022)

NeedToSucceed said:


> no thing as a femcel
> 
> she can easily marry a guy on her looks level
> 
> ...


believe it or not she could get a man that is slightly better looking then her for a relationship. When she says she has been rejected all her life she isnt talking about men who are her level or even half a point higher. She wants to be able to fuck men 1-3 points higher but have those men commit to her and not fuck other women, but she isn't attractive enough. Rejection is code worse for tyrone/chad won't commit to men and stop fucking other women.


----------



## deepweb1298 (Nov 13, 2022)

Zylk said:


> View attachment 1947666
> View attachment 1947667
> View attachment 1947668
> View attachment 1947669
> ...


Yo wtff i gotta watch this shit. Atleast im famous now 😎


----------



## 6ft4 (Nov 13, 2022)

Lol at her saying that CLO1 is exceptionally attractive and she thinks he would be considered exceptionally attractive to any woman he would approach IN REAL LIFE
She knows that tinder would disprove he is exceptionally attractive since he would get average results since foids don't recognize sub Chadlites as human on tinder. 
She has to say he would have near flawless success IN REAL LIFE because he is the only one who can actually disprove this whereas if she claimed nearly every girl in general should find him exceptionally attractive then it could be instantly disproven by doing a tinder experiment with his pics 
He was recommended by users here to get his ptosis fixed which may seem bizarre to her when her eyelid exposure is much more severe than his but she's not realizing that a white woman's expectations for her sexual partners eye area is this






I wish she could spend a week in the body of an average - slightly above average white man (who isn't low sentience) to feel our pain of being utterly invisible 
No hate aimed towards CLO1 in this post btw


----------



## DIYbimaxBaby (Nov 13, 2022)

This much attention is bad, we need go to defcon 2.

Lock down the forums for existing users only. New users by invitation only


----------



## Zarek (Nov 13, 2022)

IM SO ANGRY RIGHT NOW I TOLD YOU 3 WEEKS AGO THAT IT DOESNT TAKE LONG ANYMORE BUT YOU FUCKERS DIDNT LISTEN.MODS MAKE THIS SITE PRIVATE OTHERWISE IT WILL GET INVADED BY NORMIES FOIDS ETC.AND THEY WILL LARP AS BLACKPILLERS AND WILL BECOME MODS AND THEN WILL BAN EVERYONE WHO ISNT “WOKE“ AND FOIDS WILL LEARN ABOUT WHATS AN INCEL FEATURE AND WHAT NOT AND IT WILL GET BURNED INTO THEIR SUBCONSCIOUS MIND AND YOU CANT GET AWAY WITH SOME FAILOS ANYMORE AND THEY WILL RAISE THEIR STANDARDS EVEN FURTHER








The BIGGEST PROBLEM with blackpill becoming mainstream


So many of you probably saw NORTHS newest thread if not watch it https://looksmax.org/threads/first-day-at-looksmax-university.588703/ This video has 27k likes and the top comments are about looksmax and shit and if you look at his thread there are even Females admitting to have an undercover...




looksmax.org


----------



## CLO1 (Nov 13, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Lol at her saying that CLO1 is exceptionally attractive and she thinks he would be considered exceptionally attractive to any woman he would approach IN REAL LIFE
> She knows that tinder would disprove he is exceptionally attractive since he would get average results since foids don't recognize sub Chadlites as human on tinder.
> She has to say he would have near flawless success IN REAL LIFE because he is the only one who can actually disprove this whereas if she claimed nearly every girl in general should find him exceptionally attractive then it could be instantly disproven by doing a tinder experiment with his pics
> He was recommended by users here to get his ptosis fixed which may seem bizarre to her when her eyelid exposure is much more severe than his but she's not realizing that a white woman's expectations for her sexual partners eye area is this
> ...


No offense taken. 

Truth be told, I have had what I think most here would consider good success with women, but rarely with the women I really want.

Even less success with online dating as you point out.


----------



## CLO1 (Nov 13, 2022)

Can we do anything to get her video taken down? She's using our photos without our permission


----------



## Zarek (Nov 13, 2022)

CLO1 said:


> Can we do anything to get her video taken down? She's using our photos without our permission


What do u think we should do.If we message google inc. about it the only thing that would probably happen is that this site gets taken down.Why would they give a fuck?


----------



## Zarek (Nov 13, 2022)

The only solution is making this site private and hoping that this video doesnt get exponentially more popular over time


----------



## CLO1 (Nov 13, 2022)

Zarek said:


> What do u think we should do.If we message google inc. about it the only thing that would probably happen is that this site gets taken down.Why would they give a fuck?



Well because using people's pictures without their permission is actually illegal so there's that


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 13, 2022)

CLO1 said:


> Well because using people's pictures without their permission is actually illegal so there's that


u can strike i think


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Nov 13, 2022)

This is because the incel.is tiktok got so big. Ironic women still reap all the benefits of all the looksmaxxing hardwork. LMFAO


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Nov 13, 2022)

CLO1 said:


> Well because using people's pictures without their permission is actually illegal so there's that


Its posted in a public space.

Its not illegal for her to use it


----------



## CLO1 (Nov 13, 2022)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> Its posted in a public space.
> 
> Its not illegal for her to use it



I checked. It's illegal.


----------



## Nigerian nightmare (Nov 13, 2022)

She is ugly as fuck


----------



## Zarek (Nov 13, 2022)

The Video already got another 15 thousand more views since I watched it the last time
*Brutal*


----------



## Thomas DOM (Nov 13, 2022)

Does she read Thomas DOM posts?

//Thomas DOM


----------



## Lihito (Nov 13, 2022)

New Poster said:


> There's this whole wing of youtube now that's basically agreeing with all the premises of the blackpill, but inexplicably denying its conclusions. Her channel is basically saying "Yeah, looks are all that matters and dating is getting harder, but don't worry about your looks or aging." If you're going to disagree with the blackpill (which I do in some ways), you actually have to challenge the premises. You can't just say looks are super important but don't sweat it. If they're this important, then, yes, you should worry about it.


this

also just lol at peterson copers saying men are socialy inept because reasons , social ineptnesss comes from bad looks and negative self reasurence loop set up by your enviroment

very high IQ post bro


----------



## Lihito (Nov 13, 2022)

Pretty said:


> I watched that video
> 
> In the video she says shes not into black guys and is mostly attracted to white guys but nothing has worked out


mega blackpill LMAO

no way normie foid said that and then denyed the blackpill


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 13, 2022)

NeedToSucceed said:


> WTF is her phenotype?
> 
> the most despicable combination of street sweeping dravidian and bantu negroid
> 
> utterly repulsive creature is trying to make normies invade the forum


She's Redbone, basically ugly rihanna.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 13, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> She didnt even cover the cozy emo gf pill, over


link thread.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 13, 2022)

TheLastABCcel said:


> This is because the incel.is tiktok got so big. Ironic women still reap all the benefits of all the looksmaxxing hardwork. LMFAO


incel.is tiktok? tell me more please.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 13, 2022)

JFL at how irrelevant greycels get included in this video and not my suicide attempt thread, brutal.


----------



## redrum64389 (Nov 13, 2022)

tf wrong with normis


----------



## Lihito (Nov 13, 2022)

Pretty said:


> I watched that video
> 
> In the video she says shes not into black guys and is mostly attracted to white guys but nothing has worked out


can you find me a timestap i need it for my sociology class

or a comment calling her out or some shit like literaly no one is


fucking brutal


----------



## redrum64389 (Nov 13, 2022)

over for this forum


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 13, 2022)

Zarek said:


> IM SO ANGRY RIGHT NOW I TOLD YOU 3 WEEKS AGO THAT IT DOESNT TAKE LONG ANYMORE BUT YOU FUCKERS DIDNT LISTEN.MODS MAKE THIS SITE PRIVATE OTHERWISE IT WILL GET INVADED BY NORMIES FOIDS ETC.AND THEY WILL LARP AS BLACKPILLERS AND WILL BECOME MODS AND THEN WILL BAN EVERYONE WHO ISNT “WOKE“ AND FOIDS WILL LEARN ABOUT WHATS AN INCEL FEATURE AND WHAT NOT AND IT WILL GET BURNED INTO THEIR SUBCONSCIOUS MIND AND YOU CANT GET AWAY WITH SOME FAILOS ANYMORE AND THEY WILL RAISE THEIR STANDARDS EVEN FURTHER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing will happen lol. There's been tiktoks with several 10's of thousands of likes and this forum just carried on the way it is.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 14, 2022)

this is the normie view of looks. it matters a fuck ton, but if you dont have them then you shouldn't worry or post on here. people who look normal can never understand the pain.


----------



## EggKing (Nov 14, 2022)

Pretty said:


> View attachment 1947620
> 
> 
> JFL



"Tomislav"
Faggot bluepiller cuck JFL with that foid too


----------



## zeek (Nov 14, 2022)

CLO1 said:


> I checked. It's illegal.


no it's not


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 15, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> this is the normie view of looks. it matters a fuck ton, but if you dont have them then you shouldn't worry or post on here. people who look normal can never understand the pain.


----------



## CLO1 (Nov 15, 2022)

zeek said:


> no it's not





Bitchwhipper2 said:


> Its posted in a public space.
> 
> Its not illegal for her to use it



It is illegal. It takes a simple google search to see that.

After I filed my complaint with YouTube she's since blurred out my pictures.


----------



## FoolOfAGook (Nov 15, 2022)

10 seconds in and I'm cracking up. Sheboon trying to behave high class and high iq is too funny


----------



## roflcoper (Nov 15, 2022)

Jfl at @8PSLcel at 16:01


----------



## FoolOfAGook (Nov 15, 2022)

When the fakeup fraudsters gets called out.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Nov 15, 2022)

roflcoper said:


> Jfl at @8PSLcel at 16:01


jfl.

does she talk about tret?


----------



## roflcoper (Nov 15, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> jfl.
> 
> does she talk about tret?


Nope, I watched the whole thing. She just says that we are all mentally ill incels JFL.

She talks about Softmaxxing and not once brought up skincare, Retinol or Tret or anything.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Nov 15, 2022)

roflcoper said:


> Nope, I watched the whole thing. She just says that we are all mentally ill incels JFL.
> 
> She talks about Softmaxxing and not once brought up skincare, Retinol or Tret or anything.


Good thing she pushed the normies away.


----------

